# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  replacing santinelli 9000 wheel

## costafreak

heard a loud "thump" during edging, then some rather noisy vibration during the edging cycle.  Inspection found that the polishing wheel had shed a portion of its surface.  Anyone replaced a Santinelli wheel?  Can I do it myself?

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> heard a loud "thump" during edging, then some rather noisy vibration during the edging cycle.  Inspection found that the polishing wheel had shed a portion of its surface.  Anyone replaced a Santinelli wheel?  Can I do it myself?


Yes, it's easy, I have some gently used wheels available. Give me a call 855.776.2020

----------


## costafreak

Talked with Leo Hadley, and he gave me some guidance for removing the wheels, which have seized up and are stuck on the shaft.  After some PB Blaster, time, and a torch, I was able to free up the roughing wheel and the beveling wheel, but the polishing wheel will so far not come off.  Anyone had this problem?  Any suggestions or creative ways to get that baby to spin and come off?

----------


## rbaker

Might need the judicial use of a gear puller. Be careful. You might need a mechanic.

----------

